# Noticia GRAVE de III guerra Mundial. EEUU, UK y UE expulsaran a Rusia del sistema bancario mundial SWIFT. Rusia cortaría el gas



## DarkNight (1 Feb 2022)

SWIFT, el arma secreta de occidente contra Putin para expulsar a Rusia del sistema bancario mundial

Lo mas grave que he leido en bastante tiempo. Si la amenaza la ejecutan, seria una declaración de guerra. Porque Rusia ya no podría ni enviar ni recibir dinero del extranjero. Sería un bloqueo bancario total. Rusia cortaría el grifo del gas y petroleo como represalia. Su unica alternativa sería la guerra


----------



## vico (1 Feb 2022)

No quieren a Rusia, quieren a Irán, pero en medio está Rusia.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (1 Feb 2022)

Ni de coña , aunque Invada ucrania entera no harían eso, es solo una amenaza .
Tampoco cortarían el gas , a no ser que alemania se implicara .


----------



## Maddie (1 Feb 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> SWIFT, el arma secreta de occidente contra Putin para expulsar a Rusia del sistema bancario mundial
> 
> Lo mas grave que he leido en bastante tiempo. Si la amenaza la ejecutan, seria una declaración de guerra. Porque Rusia ya no podría ni enviar ni recibir dinero del extranjero. Sería un bloqueo bancario total.Rusia cortaría el grifo del gas y petroleo. Su unica alternativa sería la guerra



Esto se mencionó casi desde el inicio,no lo han hecho, no lo harán.


----------



## MOCHIL0 (1 Feb 2022)

Que no va a pasar nada, que me tenéis hasta la polla con tanta guerra y tanto crack.


----------



## luca (1 Feb 2022)

Borrado, ver firma.


----------



## Plutarko (1 Feb 2022)

En Ucrania ya están al 21% de reservas de gas. En Austria también está muy jodidos. Si hay guerra o no dependera del frío y la velocidad de los barcos gaseros de aquí a finales de abril. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## kozioł (1 Feb 2022)

luca dijo:


> Rusia y China pueden, de facto ser autosuficientes. Pero saben que antes o después tendrán que ir a la guerra contra el NOM. Aunque quizás les baste con ejecutar unos pocos cientos de sus líderes en la sombra....



No digas mamarrachadas... China es el NOM y Rusia su verdugo. Biden un abuelo suicida.


----------



## tovarovsky (1 Feb 2022)

Gaseros gusanos serán torpedeados en el mar antes de su llegada a puerto. Suslostamos avisando!! se va a liar la de San Quintin!! Los multibillonarios con sus megayates de 150 minolles de lauros y llenos de recursos, bien lejos de toda la carnicería que van a liar, disfrutando del exterminio de la goyinada desde lejanos parajes paradisíacos..


----------



## eL PERRO (1 Feb 2022)

JAJAJAJ van a acabar los turcochinos usando su butano para suicidarse


----------



## Pocochochó (1 Feb 2022)

Bitcoin manda


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (1 Feb 2022)

Afortunadamente huele a amenaza vacía. Y digo afortunadamente porque de hacerlo Europa entera volvería a descubrir el significado de escasez/pobreza y lo que se siente al ver pepinos volando contra tu país vecino.


----------



## Abelinoz (1 Feb 2022)

Los que habláis de las cryptos como solución creo que no lo pensáis suficientemente.

Nada es superior a los estados y los misiles, nada.


----------



## Minsky Moment (1 Feb 2022)

Inverosimil no, lo siguiente. Primero, Alemania NE-CE-SI-TA el gas ruso. Lo puedo poner más grande si hace falta, para los cegatos. Segundo, y entendido lo anterior, ¿cómo coño van a pagar la cuenta del gas los alemanes a Rusia si les cortan los sistemas de pago? Si eg que....


----------



## EnergiaLibre (1 Feb 2022)

no me gusta que estemos en medio de esos hijos de puta y nuestro presi Perro Sanxe tenga experiencia troceando Yugoslavia y otros actos de traición a la humanidad


----------



## Kukulkam (1 Feb 2022)

Ahí es donde entra en juego el btc, por eso habló bien de la minería btc hace 5 días el tito putin

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (1 Feb 2022)

El artículo dice "Los legisladores de estadounidenses y británicos han propuesto eliminar a Rusia del sistema SWIFT".

Es decir, pone "han propuesto", lo que no es seguro que vaya a ocurrir.


----------



## lascanteras723 (1 Feb 2022)

Rusia y China van a su bola y eso no se puede tolerar. No son países lacayos. Sin importar que régimen tengan.


----------



## socrates99 (1 Feb 2022)

Claro claro…


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (1 Feb 2022)

Llevan meses diciendo lo mismo de expulsar a Rusia del sistema SWIFT.

Tiro en el pie con el e-CNY a la vuelta de la esquina









How China’s digital yuan will be used at Beijing’s Winter Olympics


Darrell Duffie, Stanford Graduate School of Business professor of finance, joins Yahoo Finance's Akiko Fujita to discuss how the digital yuan will be implemented at the 2022 Beijing Winter Olympics and what it means for a Federal Reserve central bank digital currency, U.S. payment systems, and...




finance.yahoo.com













China welcomes bigger role for yuan in Russian sovereign wealth fund


Moscow’s move reflects confidence in Chinese economic development, foreign ministry says.




www.scmp.com





O se quieren cargar el dominio del dólar ellos solitos o estamos de nuevo ante otra patochada...

...O vamos pillando latunes y bunker.


----------



## DarkNight (1 Feb 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> El artículo dice "Los legisladores de estadounidenses y británicos han propuesto eliminar a Rusia del sistema SWIFT".
> 
> Es decir, pone "han propuesto", lo que no es seguro que vaya a ocurrir.



Si ataca Ucrania sí


----------



## CocoVin (1 Feb 2022)

Chorradas. Nadie quiere una guerra fratricida.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (1 Feb 2022)

La nueva era del oro estaría cada vez más cerca









¿China prepara el ‘nuevo patrón oro’?


El oro y su compañera, la plata, serán reinstalados en el trono monetario, de donde nunca debió removerlos el contubernio gobiernos-banqueros, que se




www.forbes.com.mx













China and Russia Are Buying Gold, and They Don’t Care How Much It Costs


The moves are due to concerns about the outlook for the dollar and the euro, and fears that the trade war could descend into a currency war.




www.barrons.com













How China’s Digital Currency Could Challenge the Dollar


Over 60% of foreign bank reserves are denominated in dollars. China's digital RMB could challenge the world's currency




time.com













Russia’s Central Bank to Consider Gold-Backed Cryptocurrencies for Mutual Settlements


The head of Bank of Russia said that they will consider a gold-backed crypto for settlements, but using national currencies is more important.




cointelegraph.com













Is China Planning to Attack the Dollar With a Gold-Backed Yuan?


Gold Alliance are your experts in Gold IRAs and precious metal ownership.




goldalliance.com


----------



## Sorteo (1 Feb 2022)

Durante años Putin ha ido llegando a acuerdos con los paises del BRICS para el comercio con sus monedas nacionales, solo hace falta que:

- accepte el petroyuan respaldado en oro de China (que no va a tardar mucho a tener la mayoría de contratos de futuros de petróleo...)

- y haga a Bitcoin moneda de curso legal en Rusia, 

y adiós imperio de EEUU.









El dólar pierde peso en el comercio entre los BRICS


La proporción de pagos en divisas entre los países del grupo disminuyó debido al fortalecimiento del rublo en los intercambios con la India y del euro con China.




es.rbth.com













El origen de un nuevo orden monetario: China contra EEUU


El gobierno chino probó la fortaleza del petroyuan lanzando esta novedad en el mercado de contratos de futuros del petróleo de la Bolsa de Shanghái




relacionateypunto.com


----------



## jaimitoabogado (1 Feb 2022)

Imagina que hace como enel Salvador u con todos sus socios empiezan mover la guita en btc , nos vamos al millón en unos meses.....


----------



## Decipher (1 Feb 2022)

Vamos que otra vez nada. Ya cansais haciendo el juego al apocalipsis permanente. Apuesto a que todavia estais esperando el "gran apagón"


----------



## Ancient Warrior (1 Feb 2022)

Rusia corta los cables de internet submarino y a tomar por culo todo


----------



## Komanche O_o (1 Feb 2022)

Mmmm, y cómo va a pagar Rusia su deuda exterior a Occidente, entonces? 
No lo hicieron con Sadam, Castro o Gaddafi lo van a hacer con Rusia.


----------



## Macpherson (1 Feb 2022)

Siempre que se oyen tambores de guerra me acuerdo de este libro y no sé porqué.







Title: The _Secret World Government_, or, "The _Hidden Hand_": The Unrevealed in History; 100 Historical "Mysteries" Explained. Author: _Cherep_-_Spiridovich_


----------



## amigos895 (1 Feb 2022)

Two weeks...


----------



## Migas y Moscas (1 Feb 2022)

humazo y carnaza para entretener comedoritos magufos nuncafollistas.

Una guerra a gran escala entre usa y rusia es el finde la sociedad moderna, nadie gana, ni los chinos.

El dinero manda betillas, esas guerras fantasiosas y apocalípticas solo existen en vuestras cabezas huecas.


----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Feb 2022)

En unas semanas veremos todas las principales capitales europedas arder bajo el infierno nuclear ruso.


----------



## reconvertido (1 Feb 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> SWIFT, el arma secreta de occidente contra Putin para expulsar a Rusia del sistema bancario mundial
> 
> Lo mas grave que he leido en bastante tiempo. Si la amenaza la ejecutan, seria una declaración de guerra. Porque Rusia ya no podría ni enviar ni recibir dinero del extranjero. Sería un bloqueo bancario total.Rusia cortaría el grifo del gas y petroleo. Su unica alternativa sería la guerra



SWIFT es un sistema de pagos internacional:








SWIFT - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





NO es el único.
Existen CIPS (China), SEPA (Eurozona), TIPANET y SPFS (Rusia):




__





SPFS - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## reconvertido (1 Feb 2022)

¿Sabes eso porque trabajas en/para SWIFT?
¿Deicda en qué sentido, financieramente?
¿A qué tipo de clente quieren abrise con el distributed ledger y los smart contracts, van a implementar una CBDC para algún Estado?


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (1 Feb 2022)

Veremos si no es lo que buscan
Si acaba la pandemia, empieza la guerra. 
El mundo tal y como lo conocíamos acabó
Si esta vez, no se cumple la auto profecía del agotamiento de los recursos, y los conflictos derivados de ello
No creo que ya pase en mucho tiempo


----------



## Soberano (1 Feb 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> SWIFT, el arma secreta de occidente contra Putin para expulsar a Rusia del sistema bancario mundial
> 
> Lo mas grave que he leido en bastante tiempo. Si la amenaza la ejecutan, seria una declaración de guerra. Porque Rusia ya no podría ni enviar ni recibir dinero del extranjero. Sería un bloqueo bancario total.Rusia cortaría el grifo del gas y petroleo. Su unica alternativa sería la guerra



Rusia con China ya tienen montado su propio SWIFT, que será convertible en oro.

El Dólar, la Libra, el Euro... todas las monedas fiduciarias, es decir todo el fiat se va al GARETE. La última será el Dólar.

Los Gobiernos de Occidente están imprimiendo por cuadrillones ad infinitum desde 2008; la inflacción galopante ya está en doble dígitos. ¿Y vosotros hablando del SWIFT?


----------



## qbit (1 Feb 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> SWIFT, el arma secreta de occidente contra Putin para expulsar a Rusia del sistema bancario mundial
> 
> Lo mas grave que he leido en bastante tiempo. Si la amenaza la ejecutan, seria una declaración de guerra. Porque Rusia ya no podría ni enviar ni recibir dinero del extranjero. Sería un bloqueo bancario total.Rusia cortaría el grifo del gas y petroleo. Su unica alternativa sería la guerra



Llevan tiempo preparándose para eso.


----------



## explorador (1 Feb 2022)

Putin ya ha contestado a la respuesta de La Casa Blanca a sus exigencias para rebajar las tensiones, veremos…


----------



## Ufo (1 Feb 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> SWIFT, el arma secreta de occidente contra Putin para expulsar a Rusia del sistema bancario mundial
> 
> Lo mas grave que he leido en bastante tiempo. Si la amenaza la ejecutan, seria una declaración de guerra. Porque Rusia ya no podría ni enviar ni recibir dinero del extranjero. Sería un bloqueo bancario total.Rusia cortaría el grifo del gas y petroleo. Su unica alternativa sería la guerra



En Rusia llevan 4 años preparándose para que les corten incluso internet. España envan cambio cada que pasa es más dependiente del extranjero


----------



## Vientosolar (1 Feb 2022)

Halaaa, exageraoo…. Con poner una paguita extra a los del pueblo de reyes, y dejarles desarrollar sus buenas costumbres a continuación sin cortapisas, basta. No quedará ni casa ni piso con gramo de cobre ni marco de ventana. Y sin que tenga Nada que ver con lo que acabo de mencionar:









El Ayuntamiento de Elda celebra el Día Mundial del Pueblo Gitano


Visita la entrada para saber más.




www.elda.es


----------



## Ufo (1 Feb 2022)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Ahí es donde entra en juego el btc, por eso habló bien de la minería btc hace 5 días el tito putin
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk



Y si cortan internet cómo van a intercambiar bichoscoin? El bitcoin es un invento usano diseñado para sacar dólares de la economía


----------



## Decipher (1 Feb 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Putin ya ha contestado a la respuesta de La Casa Blanca a sus exigencias para rebajar las tensiones, veremos…



No enlaceis la bazofia panchita de RT.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (1 Feb 2022)

Dudo que llegue a suceder pero si sucediese podría establecerse cierto paralelismo con el embargo de crudo a Japón en el 41.
Y ya sabemos como acabó.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (1 Feb 2022)

Lo más triste de todo es que, en cuestiones de aritmética geopolítica, en todos los escenarios que se puedan proyectar, el papel de la UE siempre oscila entre el de títere y el de puta.


----------



## Vientosolar (1 Feb 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Dudo que llegue a suceder pero si sucediese podría establecerse cierto paralelismo con el embargo de crudo a Japón en el 41.
> Y ya sabemos como acabó.



Salvo que los que tienen el crudo son los rusos. Y que todas las poblaciones de países occidentales viven puteadas y no se van a tragar que luchan por la libertad.


----------



## Antonio Barcelo (1 Feb 2022)

La tercera guerra mundial vino porque no me dejaron hacer transferencias jajjajajaja. 

Estáis como cabras.


----------



## Arquíloco (1 Feb 2022)

Hace años ya que vienen blandiendo el arma del SWIFT ante Rusia. Y hace años que Rusia, China, Irán, India y Brazil supuestamente vienen desarrollando (o tienen ya) un sistema alternativo.


----------



## Octubrista (1 Feb 2022)

Lo que yo comento, es que media industria productiva alemana y europea de sectores como el automóvil (y fabricación en general) están demandando asesoramiento y consultoría en países como Bielorrusia, Rusia, Ucrania, etc, porque la crisis con los suministros desde China les ha puesto la piel de gallina.

Que empresas de complementos, componentes, y otros suministros, hayan puesto contra las cuerdas grandes cadenas de producción, por problemas en, y desde China, les ha helado el alma.

Además, de que fabricar en China (y pagar el transporte) ya no es tan barato.

Con buen criterio, empiezan a considerar más adecuado fabricar, y asesorar a terceros, que fabriquen por esos países, a una distancia de 8h en tren de mercancías, que a 8 meses en barcos contenedores.

Por no hablar del ridículo coste energético en Rusia, Bielorrusia, Ucrania, etc.

La artificial crisis "militar" que fabrican los mass media anglosionistas, tiene derivadas que no se quieren ver.


----------



## kraker (1 Feb 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> SWIFT, el arma secreta de occidente contra Putin para expulsar a Rusia del sistema bancario mundial
> 
> Lo mas grave que he leido en bastante tiempo. Si la amenaza la ejecutan, seria una declaración de guerra. Porque Rusia ya no podría ni enviar ni recibir dinero del extranjero. Sería un bloqueo bancario total.Rusia cortaría el grifo del gas y petroleo. Su unica alternativa sería la guerra



Eso es una declaración de guerra y no la van a cumplir


----------



## kiko33 (1 Feb 2022)

En cualquiera de los posibles escenarios, creo que la mayor perjudicada siempre va a ser Europa.
A ver si van a estar de acuerdo USA/Rusia al final.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Feb 2022)

Se trasca.


----------



## Dmtry (1 Feb 2022)

Cuando no tengas energía cómo vas a operar con las criptos?


----------



## Gubelkian (1 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Inverosimil no, lo siguiente. Primero, Alemania NE-CE-SI-TA el gas ruso. Lo puedo poner más grande si hace falta, para los cegatos. Segundo, y entendido lo anterior, ¿cómo coño van a pagar la cuenta del gas los alemanes a Rusia si les cortan los sistemas de pago? Si eg que....



Con horo alemán directo a los sótanos del Kremlin.

El problema es que la mayor parte del horo alemán está en los sótanos de la FED y no lo pueden recuperar. Pero supongo qu econ el que tienen en Alemania les da para ir tirando unos meses.


----------



## Kabraloka (1 Feb 2022)

así podría aprovechar china y quedarse con taiwan, y ¿por qué no? meterse contra japón y filipinas... ya puestos


----------



## CBDC (1 Feb 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Con horo alemán directo a los sótanos del Kremlin.
> 
> El problema es que *la mayor parte del horo alemán está en los sótanos de la FED* y no lo pueden recuperar. Pero supongo qu econ el que tienen en Alemania les da para ir tirando unos meses.


----------



## notengodeudas (1 Feb 2022)

Y Alemania paga el gas por Bizum.

Claro


----------



## Ricohombre (1 Feb 2022)

Desengáñate, no va a pasar, _pecunia non olet_. Durante la II GM el Banco de Pagos Internacionales siguió funcionando...


----------



## Skywalker22 (1 Feb 2022)

kraker dijo:


> Eso es una declaración de guerra y no la van a cumplir



Esperemos que no.


----------



## tixel (1 Feb 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> Los que habláis de las cryptos como solución creo que no lo pensáis suficientemente.
> 
> Nada es superior a los estados y los misiles, nada.



Eso lo dicen los que no entendéis una mierda de cripto. Los que ya salimos de la matrix sabemos que los estados son una entelequia que no tiene existencia ontológica y los misiles cuentos para acojonar viejas y borregos.


----------



## tixel (1 Feb 2022)

Entonces bitcoin to the moon. ¿no?


----------



## tixel (1 Feb 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> Y si cortan internet cómo van a intercambiar bichoscoin? El bitcoin es un invento usano diseñado para sacar dólares de la economía



Ya salió el tonto de turno con la nueva tontería. ¿El bitcoin es un agujero negro que se traga los dólares? ¿Cuándo tu compras un btc esos dólares desaparecen en la nada o van a parar a otro bolsillo?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (1 Feb 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Ni de coña , aunque Invada ucrania entera no harían eso, es solo una amenaza .
> Tampoco cortarían el gas , a no ser que alemania se implicara .



No es que cortarían el gas, es que dejaríamos de comprárselo. Está en el "paquete" norteamericano de sanciones, y por eso nos están buscando otros suministradores.
Un detalle muy salao de eso, es que Qatar nos exigiría contratos a largo plazo (lo que siempre pidió Rusia) y compromiso de no revenderlo (lo que estaba pasando con el flujo inverso del Yamal).


----------



## Skywalker22 (1 Feb 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> No es que cortarían el gas, es que dejaríamos de comprárselo. Está en el "paquete" norteamericano de sanciones, y por eso nos están buscando otros suministradores.
> Un detalle muy salao de eso, es que Qatar nos exigiría contratos a largo plazo (lo que siempre pidió Rusia) y compromiso de no revenderlo (lo que estaba pasando con el flujo inverso del Yamal).



La OTAN haciendo amigos. Y llevan así años.


----------



## teperico (1 Feb 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Gaseros gusanos serán torpedeados en el mar antes de su llegada a puerto. Suslostamos avisando!! se va a liar la de San Quintin!! Los multibillonarios con sus megayates de 150 minolles de lauros y llenos de recursos, bien lejos de toda la carnicería que van a liar, disfrutando del exterminio de la goyinada desde lejanos parajes paradisíacos..



muchas películas has visto tú!


----------



## Jackblack (1 Feb 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> SWIFT, el arma secreta de occidente contra Putin para expulsar a Rusia del sistema bancario mundial
> 
> Lo mas grave que he leido en bastante tiempo. Si la amenaza la ejecutan, seria una declaración de guerra. Porque Rusia ya no podría ni enviar ni recibir dinero del extranjero. Sería un bloqueo bancario total.Rusia cortaría el grifo del gas y petroleo. Su unica alternativa sería la guerra



De occidente???
No, el sistema SWIFT es de EEUU.


----------



## Edgard (1 Feb 2022)

Pamplinas!!!


----------



## f700b (1 Feb 2022)

Aquí no hay más que asusta viejas


----------



## hyugaa (1 Feb 2022)

Soberano dijo:


> Rusia con China ya tienen montado su propio SWIFT, que será convertible en oro.
> 
> El Dólar, la Libra, el Euro... todas las monedas fiduciarias, es decir todo el fiat se va al GARETE. La última será el Dólar.
> 
> Los Gobiernos de Occidente están imprimiendo por cuadrillones ad infinitum desde 2008; la inflacción galopante ya está en doble dígitos. ¿Y vosotros hablando del SWIFT?



El despertar de la massa en Occidente va ser una carnizeria brutal


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (1 Feb 2022)

Algo se está cociendo, USA esta negociando con Catar y Noruega suministros de gas para Europa en caso de que el gas ruso deje de fluir.


No sabemos que pasaría en caso de que expulsión del sistema SWIFT, nada bueno para Rusia desde luego, el oro no sirve para gestionar una economía moderna y el Bitcoin aún está muy verde en cuanto a adopción masiva.


----------



## poppom (1 Feb 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Desengáñate, no va a pasar, _pecunia non olet_. Durante la II GM el Banco de Pagos Internacionales siguió funcionando...



claro que siguió funcionando, los que montaron la WWII también dirigían el BIS


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Feb 2022)

A Rusia la quieren arrinconar como una rata desesperada jajajajaja! Esos hijos de Satanás bien que hicieron lo mismo con otros países y sus ciudadanos durante 45 años humillándolos y pisándoles la dignidad día sí día también pues que ahora prueben de su propia medicina.
Ni pizca de pena para los ruskis y dónde las dan las toman!!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Feb 2022)

Que les quiten también el derecho de veto en la ONU y lo clavan junto con la expulsión del sistema SWIFT jajajajaja! Bueno, eso sería soñar demasiado jajajajaja!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (1 Feb 2022)

Rusia ya tiene un bloqueo por parte de los bancos.... En mi empresa no pudimos recibir un ingreso por transferencia por las restricciones que ya hay


----------



## rulifu (1 Feb 2022)

Vamos a morir 200 millones de veces, onemoretime


----------



## Alberto Liberto (1 Feb 2022)

Lo de la "tercera guerra mundial" es ridículo el simple hecho de plantearlo porque equivaldría al fin de la civilización.

Incluso un conflicto nuclear a pequeña escala con la suficiente potencia sería devastador.

Extraído de la Wikipedia:

Según cálculos, en un enfrentamiento nuclear masivo entre las superpotencias nucleares; EE.UU. y Rusia; se llegaría a detonar de 5.000 a 10 000 megatones de fuerza explosiva.

En el caso que se llegue a los 10 000 megatones, la temperatura bajaría inmediatamente después de la explosión, la oscuridad sería casi total entre los 30 y 60º de latitud norte. Las cenizas, humos y demás partículas producidas por los incendios y detonaciones alcanzarían y permanecerían en la estratosfera, oscureciendo la luz del sol durante semanas o meses, de modo que la temperatura del planeta bajaría hasta un mes, recuperando el 50% a los ocho meses. La guerra nuclear puede producir una gran catástrofe, sobre todo entre dos países con bastante energía nuclear, podrían incluso producir una nube gigante de polvo radiactivo sobre gran parte de la tierra.

Por lo tanto borradlo de vuestra maldita cabeza. Le darán un caramelito a Rusia para que se calle o habrá una pequeña incursión no mucho más de la que ya hay para demostrar que es el más macho entre los machos y no perder popularidad ante su público ruso y fin.


----------



## tovarovsky (1 Feb 2022)

teperico dijo:


> muchas películas has visto tú!



Te queda nada y menos Goyino!!


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (1 Feb 2022)

Estoy en paro vamos a la guerra


----------



## Tio_Serio (1 Feb 2022)

Sacas a Rusia del swift, se ponen a trabajar en un mercado común con los Chinos, resto de brics etc, y allá va occidente por el sumidero de la historia.
Tienen la población joven, la energía que queda, la industria y las armas.
Nosotros envejecidos, endeudados y gobernados por corruptos malnacidos.


----------



## tovarovsky (1 Feb 2022)

MOCHIL0 dijo:


> Que no va a pasar nada, que me tenéis hasta la polla con tanta guerra y tanto crack.



TUUUU, mardito Goyino pecador!! recibirás tu misilito personalizado por incrédulo!!


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Feb 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Con horo alemán directo a los sótanos del Kremlin.
> 
> El problema es que la mayor parte del horo alemán está en los sótanos de la FED y no lo pueden recuperar. Pero supongo qu econ el que tienen en Alemania les da para ir tirando unos meses.



Sácate la polla de la boca, que no se te entiende nada.


----------



## NormanMan (1 Feb 2022)

BITCOIN HAZLO


----------



## Newol (1 Feb 2022)

Confirmamos entonces que esta vez si empieza la WW3?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (1 Feb 2022)




----------



## The Sentry (1 Feb 2022)

Me parecería una soplapollez, más aún teniendo Rusia a China como aliado.


----------



## Cachopo (1 Feb 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> SWIFT, el arma secreta de occidente contra Putin para expulsar a Rusia del sistema bancario mundial
> 
> Lo mas grave que he leido en bastante tiempo. Si la amenaza la ejecutan, seria una declaración de guerra. Porque Rusia ya no podría ni enviar ni recibir dinero del extranjero. Sería un bloqueo bancario total.Rusia cortaría el grifo del gas y petroleo. Su unica alternativa sería la guerra



como que no? bitcoin to the moon!!


----------



## vil. (1 Feb 2022)

Alberto Liberto dijo:


> Lo de la "tercera guerra mundial" es ridículo el simple hecho de plantearlo porque equivaldría al fin de la civilización.
> 
> Incluso un conflicto nuclear a pequeña escala con la suficiente potencia sería devastador.
> 
> ...




La cosa está tal que así...

En la crisis funesta del ladrillo, chinos y rusos ofrecieron al Tio Sam crear una moneda internacional a través de una cesta de monedas...

EE.UU. al que franceses y alemanes mayormente le soplaron el oro como respaldo al dolar (patrón) en el 73 verían como rusos y chinos les soplaban el dolar como moneda de intercambio global; dijeron que NO, que cada palo aguante su vela y... empezaron a imprimir...

Hace unos meses TITO PUTIN dijo que los europeos deberían ir pensando en comprar gas en la bolsa de Moscú... y ese gas tendrían que comprarlo ciertamente en rublos, con SWIFT o sin SWIFT...

Si lo anterior sucede, EE.UU. entra en guerra civil, sí o sí y Europa... europa... europ... se nos acaba la impresora...

Con esta visión tú que crees que ocurrirá, que el viejo oso ruso seguirá aceptando árboles como canjes por gas????????...

Como alguien diría malos tiempos para la lírica...


----------



## asiqué (1 Feb 2022)

solo por eso merece la pena!!


----------



## tovarovsky (1 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Aqui la terchera goarra mundial!! viene llenita de power!!


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Feb 2022)

ya están soltando noticia tras noticia para hacer fluctuar las bolsas...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (1 Feb 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Aqui la terchera goarra mundial!! viene llenita de power!!


----------



## ciberobrero (1 Feb 2022)

Dejé de leer en lo de "arma secreta"


----------



## Greco (1 Feb 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> Los que habláis de las cryptos como solución creo que no lo pensáis suficientemente.
> 
> Nada es superior a los estados y los misiles, nada.



Claro, las matemáticas tampoco, porque si un Estado dice que 2+2=5, plaf, altera el universo y la realidad conocidas.


----------



## NeoGoldstein (1 Feb 2022)

Ya vienen amenazando con echar a Rusia del SWIFT desde 2015.
Yo no creo que lo hagan, porque estos movimientos tienen consecuencias impredecibles. Por un lado quizás refuerzas un sistema financiero Rusia+China+Iran al que otros países podrían unirse, viendo cómo EEUU utiliza Swift como arma.
¿Los países europeos se quedan de repente sin una forma de pagar por el gas, en pleno invierno? Eso es casi más una declaración de guerra a Alemania que a Rusia.
En fin, yo no lo veo.


----------



## vil. (1 Feb 2022)

Greco dijo:


> Claro, las matemáticas tampoco, porque si un Estado dice que 2+2=5, plaf, altera el universo y la realidad conocidas.



Alterar, alterar, no sé yo... pero si dice que por esos 2+2 te da una barra de pan que vale 10, pues... tú comes ese día...

Ahora como en tiempos de crisis te presentes en la panadería y le sueltes que le vas a pagar con ceros y unos digitales y que son muy guays... a ver... cómo te lo explico... recomendable plata y en pequeños trozos, y alguien que sepa valorarlos y te los canjee de manera inmediata por algo evaluable, ponle azúcar u otra cosilla por el estilo, que entonces el panadero sí va a creer que tienes algo... 

Pero...


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (1 Feb 2022)

Los paises dependientes de las importaciones rusas perderían el culo por buscar la alternativa, que llegaría muy pronto.


----------



## vil. (1 Feb 2022)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Los paises dependientes de las importaciones rusas perderían el culo por buscar la alternativa, que llegaría muy pronto.



Tarde ya era hace un lustro, que quiere que le diga... que seguimos imprimiendo como forma de producción, digo europa, que EE.UU. además de imprimir tiene a amazon y a wallmart... bueno también a Washapp y a google y a...


----------



## Kolobok (1 Feb 2022)

Ejecutarían todas esas transacciones mediante países afines, Bielorrusia, Kazakhstan, Uzbekistan, incluso la propia China les echaría un cable


----------



## Furymundo (1 Feb 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> A Rusia la quieren arrinconar como una rata desesperada jajajajaja! Esos hijos de Satanás bien que hicieron lo mismo con otros países y sus ciudadanos durante 45 años humillándolos y pisándoles la dignidad día sí día también pues que ahora prueben de su propia medicina.
> Ni pizca de pena para los ruskis y dónde las dan las toman!!!
> Pozdrawiam.



Cuanto odio 

mejor apoyar a EEUU/NWO 
que convertira vuestro pais en un estercolero africano.


----------



## tovarovsky (1 Feb 2022)

Aluminio a 6 euros el kilate y el cobre a 9. Pronto empezarán a desaparecer los tendidos litricos....


----------



## TylerDurden99 (1 Feb 2022)

Fap fap fap, fap fap fap, fap fap fap. Lo oyes? Es el ruido de tu pajilla mental


----------



## BAL (1 Feb 2022)

Btc calienta q salesssss


----------



## BAL (1 Feb 2022)

De eso va la cosa, solve y coagula, rompe y construye


----------



## apocalippsis (1 Feb 2022)

Encima se rie y se les acaba el contrato del gas ruso este año.............


----------



## BHAN83 (1 Feb 2022)

secreta secreta no es


----------



## BHAN83 (1 Feb 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> Los que habláis de las cryptos como solución creo que no lo pensáis suficientemente.
> 
> Nada es superior a los estados y los misiles, nada.



Las cryptos es para pequeños movimientos de dinero.

Con lo que gasta en fulanas un mafioso ruso en la costa española, tumbas o levantas 100x el valor de bitcoin en un dia.

No es para esa cantidad de movimiento de dinero.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (1 Feb 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Aluminio a 6 euros el kilate y el cobre a 9. Pronto empezarán a desaparecer los tendidos litricos....



No me Jodas !
Hace unos pocos años vendí a 3 y algo cobre y ya había subido un huevo , saque una pasta .


----------



## DarkNight (1 Feb 2022)

Soberano dijo:


> Rusia con China ya tienen montado su propio SWIFT, que será convertible en oro.
> 
> El Dólar, la Libra, el Euro... todas las monedas fiduciarias, es decir todo el fiat se va al GARETE. La última será el Dólar.
> 
> Los Gobiernos de Occidente están imprimiendo por cuadrillones ad infinitum desde 2008; la inflacción galopante ya está en doble dígitos. ¿Y vosotros hablando del SWIFT?



Viene en la noticia. Cualquiera que sepa leer, lo deduce


----------



## ferrys (1 Feb 2022)

Que Europa no pague a los rusos y se queden sin la pasta del gas y Europa sin gas, que se jodan los rusos.
Como cuando no pagas a Ibertrola. Que se jodan.
Realmente tiempos muy extraños.


----------



## tovarovsky (1 Feb 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> No me Jodas !
> Hace unos pocos años vendí a 3 y algo cobre y ya había subido un huevo , saque una pasta .



Precio PVP producto terminado. No es precio de compra de chatarrero. Pero puede que pronto paguen esa cantidad...


----------



## BananeroGrone (1 Feb 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Sacas a Rusia del swift, se ponen a trabajar en un mercado común con los Chinos, resto de brics etc, y allá va occidente por el sumidero de la historia.
> Tienen la población joven, la energía que queda, la industria y las armas.
> Nosotros envejecidos, endeudados y gobernados por corruptos malnacidos.



Porque carajos no lo han hecho antes? Occidente aunque a la ratas prorusas les cueste aceptarlo sigue siendo pilar de la economía mundial, mientras que ese criadero de focas llamado Rusia, cada vez se acerca a la economía de México.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (1 Feb 2022)

Si les cortan el sistema Swift, Rusia venderá el gas en bombonas al por menor a cambio de bitcoin distribuidas por gettir


----------



## Furymundo (1 Feb 2022)

ponedlo en el 5:37:00




ARMAS AUTONOMAS.


----------



## estertores (1 Feb 2022)

Creo recordar que hace ya 5 ó 6 años leí que Rusia estaba desarrollando una alternativa al SWIFT, la iban a implementar primero con China y algunas exrepúblicas soviéticas.

No sé que sería de aquello, pero me parece que el poder cortar el gas a Europa es algo mucho más serio que el que les expulsen del SWIFT.

Yo lo que espero es que haya una "guerra-teatro" este mes de febrero, para justificar con ella el resto de problemas.


----------



## pocholito (1 Feb 2022)

Rusia ya desarrollo un sistema alternativo al Swift desde 2014 lo que pasa es que es solo el 30% su echado a Rusia ese porcentaje en el sistema alternativo aumentará.


----------



## BHAN83 (1 Feb 2022)

Las regasificadoras españolas serán esenciales para el suministro europeo


España podría ser un punto clave para el suministro de gas a Europa ante la escala de tensión entre Rusia y la OTAN. Y es que las plantas de regasificación españolas concentran el 25% de la capacidad del Viejo Continente y el 30% de la capacidad de almacenamiento, lo que nos convierte en uno de...



www.eleconomista.es





Sangre en Ucrania = Dinero para la elite española enchufadas en empresas del gas.

Ahora ya sabeis porqué España ha liderado el despliegue militar en la zona.

Usando recursos del estado para beneficiar los negocios privados de unos pocos, como siempre.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (1 Feb 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> SWIFT, el arma secreta de occidente contra Putin para expulsar a Rusia del sistema bancario mundial
> 
> Lo mas grave que he leido en bastante tiempo. Si la amenaza la ejecutan, seria una declaración de guerra. Porque Rusia ya no podría ni enviar ni recibir dinero del extranjero. Sería un bloqueo bancario total.Rusia cortaría el grifo del gas y petroleo. Su unica alternativa sería la guerra



ya estan creando un sistema paralelo con lis chinos!


----------



## BHAN83 (1 Feb 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Rusia ya desarrollo un sistema alternativo al Swift desde 2014 lo que pasa es que es solo el 30% su echado a Rusia ese porcentaje en el sistema alternativo aumentará.



Para que te sirve eso si no lo usan los bancos occidentales donde vive la elite rusa?

El sistema swift no tiene ningun misterio.

El tema es que los bancos occidentales van a rechazar las transacciones con los rusos.


----------



## Hermericus (1 Feb 2022)

Ya quisiera USA , los anglos y demás mafia que Rusia cortara el gas y Europa tuviera que comprarselo a los qataries y saudies para hacer mas ricos a las empresas anglos que lo controlan.

Hay una alianza entre los moros de la peninsula arabiga y los anglos , controlan la energía. Rusia puede suministrar petroleo y gas a Europa y no lo van a consentir. Serán los moros quienes suministren todo el gas y el petroleo a Europa, con precios controlados por NYork y London.


----------



## Astrario (1 Feb 2022)

Jamas pasara cosa semejante,Alemania ya ha contestado que ni de coña.


----------



## Arthas98 (1 Feb 2022)

Pocochochó dijo:


> Bitcoin manda



Cuando no haya luz porque han cortado el gas o una nuke en la atmósfera cree un pulso electromagnético veremos de qué vale el Bitcoin.


----------



## Boker (1 Feb 2022)

No creo que la sangre llegue al río.
Aquí, la pena es que TODOS los medios, controlados por intereses Anglosajones, nos están arrastrando a la UE a un fregao importante en nuestra propia casa. No en la de ellos, no. Es la UE quien se está dejando arrastrar y quien más tiene que perder


----------



## Wein (1 Feb 2022)

no es lo que se hizo con Iran el hijo de puta de Trump ? Putin lleva 20 años aprovechandose de los desmanes de USA en oriente Medio. Irán las segundas mayores reservas de gas y ahí lo tienes sin exportar nada o casi nada.


----------



## HaCHa (1 Feb 2022)

Primero es Murcia.
Y Novelda va antes que Elda. Lo mismo que Yecla.


----------



## HaCHa (1 Feb 2022)

A Rusia se la suda el SWIFT. Ellos tienen su propio sistema. 

Esto es lo que usan con sus principales partners:




__





SPFS - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## tovarovsky (1 Feb 2022)

Marditos Uropedros!!! no lo veis?? Uropa será de nuevo terreno para poner en practica la guerra! será destruyida y desgajada en nuevos territorios que serán delimitados según las nuevas exigencias y necesidades de sus propietarios, los eternos acreedores de nabo desollao!! nadie se marca faroles de este tipo en el corazón de Uropa, metiendo arsenales misilisticos con tropas y poniendo ilegalmente al mando a un presidente ido de la olla. Todo esta atado y bien atado. Ya en enero de 2020 estaban entrando y metiendo pepinacos y arsenales otaneros y preparando las maniobras "DEFENDER EUROPE 2020" El nombre de las maniobras habla por si solo!! Lo de la covidiasis ha sido un impass en la guerra programada, un perfeccionamiento para perfilar detalles de ultima hora y unas maniobras de entrenamiento y verificación social para testear el nivel de subnormalidad y sumisión a manipulaciones y bulos inventados. Un testeo a tiempo real del nivel de engrase de la maquinaria para pastorear en tiempos convulsos a grandes masas de subnormales sacrificables. HABRA GUERRA querais o no querais y sereis despojados de todos vuestros bienes y pertenencias. Mas sus vale que abandoneis este continente ahora que teneis tiempo de escapar!! en cuanto empiece el pim pam pum en UKRA, estais acabados Goyinos!! Sereis reciclados como basura cobarde que sois.


----------



## Bye Felicia (1 Feb 2022)

Alternativa guerra porque te sale a ti de los cojones


----------



## galdubat (1 Feb 2022)

Rusia mo necesita nada del exterior.
El 50% del acero,
El 70% del gas
El 50% de petroleo
Que consume Alemania es ruso.

Si comienzan una guerra, la guerra será de los oligarcas occidentales contra el mismo occidente, y culpar del desastre a Rusia.

Estos criminales tienen facil rwducir la poblacion de occidente.
Empiezan una guerra, que nadie puede ganar, pero que diezmará la población occidental, y dará la hegemonia al modelo económico chino.

Ayer charlé con un ecmilotar ruso, viejo, con algún contacto.
Putin tiene muchos juguetes en la guantera. Si quieren pueden hacer apagar toda la telefonia hasta los pirineos, en un click.

El no cree que comiencen una guerra, por la dependencia que hay de occidente a oriente. Y la independencia que tiene Oriente.


----------



## galdubat (1 Feb 2022)

Rusia mo necesita nada del exterior.
El 50% del acero,
El 70% del gas
El 50% de petroleo
Que consume Alemania es ruso.

Si comienzan una guerra, la guerra será de los oligarcas occidentales contra el mismo occidente, y culpar del desastre a Rusia.

Estos criminales tienen facil rwducir la poblacion de occidente.
Empiezan una guerra, que nadie puede ganar, pero que diezmará la población occidental, y dará la hegemonia al modelo económico chino.

Ayer charlé con un ecmilotar ruso, viejo, con algún contacto.
Putin tiene muchos juguetes en la guantera. Si quieren pueden hacer apagar toda la telefonia hasta los pirineos, en un click.

El no cree que comiencen una guerra, por la dependencia que hay de occidente a oriente. Y la independencia que tiene Oriente.


----------



## Mr. VULT (1 Feb 2022)

Putin amenaza con cortar el gas a Alemania y la Liga Bruseliana + Biden amenazan con cortarle el negocio a toda la oligarquia Rusa. 

Ahora es cuando los rusos tienen que demostrar el patriotismo ese que venden por la tele.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Feb 2022)

Papelera..


----------



## Registrador (1 Feb 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> Y si cortan internet cómo van a intercambiar bichoscoin?



Via satelite:









Bitcoin Now Comes From Satellites in Space. Welcome to the Future.


Beaming bitcoin from space?




futurism.com


----------



## Morkulv (1 Feb 2022)

por ahora creo que no habra guerra, mas adelante pues puede que si, en unos años


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Feb 2022)

luca dijo:


> Rusia y China pueden, de facto ser autosuficientes. Pero saben que antes o después tendrán que ir a la guerra contra el NOM. Aunque quizás les baste con ejecutar unos pocos cientos de sus líderes en la sombra....



No sé qué me da mas miedo si la alianza Rusia China y el totalitarismo que ejerce sobre sus ciudadanos o el NWO progre globalista que nos tiene en un punto de asqueros existencia desarraigada, sin patria, derechos, capacidad de decisión y riqueza. 

Dónde están las democracias liberales de la segunda mitad del SXX?


----------



## GatoAzul (1 Feb 2022)

¿Y si no hay luz de qué sirven las criptos?


----------



## daesrd (1 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Inverosimil no, lo siguiente. Primero, Alemania NE-CE-SI-TA el gas ruso. Lo puedo poner más grande si hace falta, para los cegatos. Segundo, y entendido lo anterior, ¿cómo coño van a pagar la cuenta del gas los alemanes a Rusia si les cortan los sistemas de pago? Si eg que....



En metálico?


----------



## Gusman (1 Feb 2022)

Hacer eso es como pegarse un tiro en el pie para que tu enemigo se asuste al oir tus gritos.


----------



## soco1980 (1 Feb 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Cuando no haya luz porque han cortado el gas o una nuke en la atmósfera cree un pulso electromagnético veremos de qué vale el Bitcoin.



Anda majete piénsatelo dos veces, y en vez de bitcoin pon fiat, mortadela o lo que quieras. ¿O es que si pasa lo que dices vas a ir al banco a sacar la paga de tu madre para sobrevivir o al mercadona a pagar con la visa? Ahh no que la paga la guardas en la hucha de cerdito, siento desilusionarte pero para cuando eso pase vas a tener unas bonitcas cosas redondas de ojalata que no valen ni pa papel higiénico. ILUMINATED CONFIRMED


----------



## Otrasvidas (1 Feb 2022)

Te morirás de frío y serás feliz.


----------



## BHAN83 (1 Feb 2022)

7 Agosto 2018: Un Eurofighter español lanza por error un misil en Estonia a 80 KM de la frontera rusa:¿qué pasaría si vuelve a ocurrir algo así ahora?


https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/22707/whoops-spanish-eurofighter-jet-accidentally-fires-an-air-to-air-missile-over-estonia NATO fighter jet ‘accidentally’ fires live missile near Russian border (Agosto 2018) ¿Os imagináis que fuera España el país que lance la primera provocación contra...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Hermericus (1 Feb 2022)

Ahora que UK se ha largado de la UE, Europa debería cortar muchos lazos con los anglos USA y UK y acercarse a Rusia.

A mediados de siglo podría haber una UE desde Portugal a Vladivostok y tener de socios estrategicos al Extremo Oriente: China, Japon, Korea, Vietnam.... que es el futuro.

A USA y la mafia judia QUE LE DEN POR CULO.


----------



## Ufo (1 Feb 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Ya salió el tonto de turno con la nueva tontería. ¿El bitcoin es un agujero negro que se traga los dólares? ¿Cuándo tu compras un btc esos dólares desaparecen en la nada o van a parar a otro bolsillo?



Criaturita, tú sabes quienes tienen Bitcoin?? Quien te dice a ti que no es EEUU o cualquier otro estado el que ha inflado el precio del Bitcoin a base de imprimir billetes... Y se dedica a inflar y desinflar el precio para atraer más incautos


----------



## Progretón (1 Feb 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> SWIFT, el arma secreta de occidente contra Putin para expulsar a Rusia del sistema bancario mundial
> 
> Lo mas grave que he leido en bastante tiempo. Si la amenaza la ejecutan, seria una declaración de guerra. Porque Rusia ya no podría ni enviar ni recibir dinero del extranjero. Sería un bloqueo bancario total.Rusia cortaría el grifo del gas y petroleo. Su unica alternativa sería la guerra



Los países se fuera del bloque occidental tienen sus sistemas de pagos. Rusia y China, por ejemplo, comercian sin utilizar SWIFT.


----------



## soco1980 (1 Feb 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> Criaturita, tú sabes quienes tienen Bitcoin?? Quien te dice a ti que no es EEUU o cualquier otro estado el que ha inflado el precio del Bitcoin a base de imprimir billetes... Y se dedica a inflar y desinflar el precio para atraer más incautos



Umm, ¿estás diciendo que están imprimiendo $ para hacer crecer el precio de bitcoin para luego venderlo más caro a incautos? Ahora piensa quien es el pringao, el que mete el dinero en el bitcoin o el que se queda fuera y ve cómo ese $ impreso causa devaluación en la moneda impresa, es decir, la que TU guardas en el banco y que cada vez vale menos. ¿Quién es el incauto, el que resguarda su dinero o el que se come la inflación? AGAIN, ILUMINATED CONFIRMED.


----------



## Arthas98 (1 Feb 2022)

soco1980 dijo:


> Anda majete piénsatelo dos veces, y en vez de bitcoin pon fiat, mortadela o lo que quieras. ¿O es que si pasa lo que dices vas a ir al banco a sacar la paga de tu madre para sobrevivir o al mercadona a pagar con la visa? Ahh no que la paga la guardas en la hucha de cerdito, siento desilusionarte pero para cuando eso pase vas a tener unas bonitcas cosas redondas de ojalata que no valen ni pa papel higiénico. ILUMINATED CONFIRMED



Por favor, señala en mi mensaje donde yo haya siquiera mencionado el fiat


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (1 Feb 2022)

Le toca jugar a Alemania. Y tiene buenas cartas.


----------



## soco1980 (1 Feb 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Por favor, señala en mi mensaje donde yo haya siquiera mencionado el fiat



Pues eso, que donde pones bitcoin puedes poner mortadela o lo que te salga de los eggs y la afirmación va a ser la misma. Pero poniendo bitcoin queda más molón y guay y encima metes fud que es de lo que se trata, ¿no?


----------



## Ufo (1 Feb 2022)

soco1980 dijo:


> Umm, ¿estás diciendo que están imprimiendo $ para hacer crecer el precio de bitcoin para luego venderlo más caro a incautos? Ahora piensa quien es el pringao, el que mete el dinero en el bitcoin o el que se queda fuera y ve cómo ese $ impreso causa devaluación en la moneda impresa, es decir, la que TU guardas en el banco y que cada vez vale menos. ¿Quién es el incauto, el que resguarda su dinero o el que se come la inflación? AGAIN, ILUMINATED CONFIRMED.



Claro el Bitcoin tiene fluctuaciones de 10% en su precio al dia pero le tengo que tener miedo a la inflación que puede tener 2% al año....eso por no hablar del coste de las transacciones, sois unos genios financieros


----------



## Arthas98 (1 Feb 2022)

soco1980 dijo:


> Pues eso, que donde pones bitcoin puedes poner mortadela o lo que te salga de los eggs y la afirmación va a ser la misma. Pero poniendo bitcoin queda más molón y guay y encima metes fud que es de lo que se trata, ¿no?



Si tú mismo admites que en ese escenario Bitcoin y Fiat valdrían 0 ¿Porque has mencionado el Bitcoin en un primer momento?


----------



## soco1980 (1 Feb 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Si tú mismo admites que en ese escenario Bitcoin y Fiat valdrían 0 ¿Porque has mencionado el Bitcoin en un primer momento?



Yo?? Mejor mírate los dueños de los posts, que lees Bitcoin y te saltan las alarmas


----------



## soco1980 (1 Feb 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> Claro el Bitcoin tiene fluctuaciones de 10% en su precio al dia pero le tengo que tener miedo a la inflación que puede tener 2% al año....eso por no hablar del coste de las transacciones, sois unos genios financieros



¿Un 2%?  Si es que es para abrazaros. La inflación ya va por un 7% y subiendo, o lo que es lo mismo, 100.000€ en tu banco el año que viene valdrán 93.000€, pero es que el siguiente año valdrá como mucho 86500€, y si sabes interés compuesto ya puedes seguir calculando a la baja. Y no digamos los salarios, que además siguen bajando en la misma proporcionalidad. Echa la misma cuenta con los bitcoins que tendrás dentro de 2 años y verás la absurdez que estás diciendo, puesto que tendrás los mismos, ni uno más, ni uno menos. Ya está bien de confundir la volatilidad con la inflación, FINANCIAL GENIOUS ADVISTED. Y lo del coste de las transacciones ya ni hablamos, que absurdez. Mueve más de 50000€ en SEPA al extranjero a ver cual es la comisión de algunos bancos, lo mismo te sorprendes. Aunque si hablas de la red de ethereum te lo compro, pero para eso hay alternativas.


----------



## Ufo (1 Feb 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> Via satelite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y por radio o por teléfono pero ya sabemos que eso no va a ningún lado...


----------



## Ufo (1 Feb 2022)

soco1980 dijo:


> ¿Un 2%?  Si es que es para abrazaros. La inflación ya va por un 7% y subiendo, o lo que es lo mismo, 100.000€ en tu banco el año que viene valdrán 93.000€, pero es que el siguiente año valdrá como mucho 86500€, y si sabes interés compuesto ya puedes seguir calculando a la baja. Y no digamos los salarios, que además siguen bajando en la misma proporcionalidad. Echa la misma cuenta con los bitcoins que tendrás dentro de 2 años y verás la absurdez que estás diciendo, puesto que tendrás los mismos, ni uno más, ni uno menos. Ya está bien de confundir la volatilidad con la inflación, FINANCIAL GENIOUS ADVISTED. Y lo del coste de las transacciones ya ni hablamos, que absurdez. Mueve más de 50000€ en SEPA al extranjero a ver cual es la comisión de algunos bancos, lo mismo te sorprendes. Aunque si hablas de la red de ethereum te lo compro, pero para eso hay alternativas.



La inflación a existido siempre desde los romanos que quitaban oro a las monedas hasta el sistema actual y es un ecosistema de selección natural donde los que son capaces de crear servicios o productos que quiere la sociedad pueden sacar rentabilidades mayor a la inflación, los que no pierden su capital

El Bitcoin la única rentabilidad que le puedes sacar es que más gente pique y me compren el Bitcoin que compre a 1000 a 10000...

Y lo de las transacciones al extranjero...No conozco el tema pero creo que los que compra Bitcoin no lo hacen para enviar dinero fuera sino para especular


----------



## pepetemete (1 Feb 2022)

A mí todo esto de la economía me suena a ESTO:


----------



## Concursante (1 Feb 2022)

Bueno, Rusia y la India ya dejaron de operar con dolares para contratos de defensa. La impresión masiva asusta a muchos ya.









India y Rusia abandonan el dólar en su intercambio comercial


En la imagen que se muestra debajo de este párrafo hay un extracto de un artículo publicado en Al Mayadeen aque destaca otra caída de dominó en el sistema dolarizado internacional, en una tendencia…




soberaniavenezuela.org


----------



## teperico (1 Feb 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Estoy en paro vamos a la guerra



se solidario son la mayoria que trabaja


----------



## Barruno (1 Feb 2022)

1. Teniendo a Irán, China, y la larga lidra de paises ex socueticos que siguen la senda de Rusia.. a Tito Putínlo sel swift.. que es yna putada, le importa pero no demasiado.
2. Putin no debería haber aceptado si quiera entrar en el swift. Mira lo que pasa ahora. Tenia que haber creado otro sistema con los paises amigo y ya está.


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## Ponix (4 Feb 2022)

Sorteo dijo:


> Durante años Putin ha ido llegando a acuerdos con los paises del BRICS para el comercio con sus monedas nacionales, solo hace falta que:
> 
> - accepte el petroyuan respaldado en oro de China (que no va a tardar mucho a tener la mayoría de contratos de futuros de petróleo...)
> 
> ...



Ojalá


----------



## Debunker (4 Feb 2022)

La cosa se va a liar, iba a abrir un hilo pero lo pogo aquí.

*Rusia respalda a China en Taiwán y Pekín le compra 10.000 millones de metros cúbicos de gas natural, *

Seguid leyendo,

*Ambos denuncian el papel desestabilizador de EE.UU. y la OTAN en Europa y Asia en plena escalada de tensión*


Los líderes de China y Rusia han mantenido este viernes una de las cumbres internacionales más esperadas, en la que* han hecho frente común proclamando «una amistad sin límites»*. Xi Jinping y Vladímir Putin se han saludado en Pekín, pocas horas después de que este último aterrizara en la capital china para asistir a la ceremonia de apertura de los Juegos Olímpicos de Invierno, celebrada esta noche.

Este encuentro llega cuando ambas potencias autoritarias tratan de reafirmar su oposición a Occidente, un antagonismo que, a su vez, ha acercado sus posiciones. El contexto* es particularmente importante para el lado ruso*, tras las tensiones geopolíticas globales provocadas por la presencia de sus fuerzas armadas en las inmediaciones de la frontera con Ucrania.








Rusia, que ha desplazado allí más de 100.000 efectivos, niega estar planeando una invasión pero amenaza con llevar a cabo una acción militar si la comunidad internacional no satisface sus exigencias respecto al país vecino.

La declaración conjunta emitida tras el encuentro de Xi y Putin ha hecho referencia a este tema. Pekín ha apoyado la reclamación rusa, llamando a detener la expansión de la OTAN hacia el este; mientras que *Moscú ha expresado su apoyo absoluto a las demandas del gigante asiático tocantes a Taiwán*. «Ambas partes creen que ciertos Estados, alianzas y coaliciones militares y políticas buscan obtener, directa o indirectamente, ventajas militares unilaterales en detrimento de la seguridad de otros», rezaba el texto.

El comunicado compartido por el Kremlin va más allá: Rusia y China «se oponen a una ampliación de la OTAN y piden a la Alianza que abandone sus enfoques ideologizados de Guerra Fría, (...) y ejerza una actitud justa y objetiva hacia el desarrollo pacífico de otros países». La versión china, en cambio, se limita a señalar que ambos líderes «han compartido *un profundo y completo intercambio de puntos de vista *sobre las relaciones entre China y Rusia, junto a una serie de cuestiones importantes relacionadas con la seguridad y la estabilidad estratégica internacional», sin mencionar a la OTAN de manera explícita. «Las dos partes han tomado parte activa en la reforma y el desarrollo del sistema de gobierno global, siguiendo el verdadero multilateralismo, salvaguardando el verdadero espíritu de la democracia», añade.

*Gas por obsequio*
Putin ha pisado suelo chino trayendo bajo el brazo un nuevo acuerdo comercial* para suministrar 10.000 millones de metros cúbicos de gas natural adicionales*. Rusia ha ofrecido, a través de la empresa bajo control estatal Gazprom, un contrato de treinta años de duración para suministrar este combustible fósil por medio de un nuevo gaseoducto, una transacción que, curiosamente, se realizará en euros para evitar posibles sanciones. Con este gesto, el presidente ruso tiende la mano al mayor consumidor de energía del mundo.

La reunión de Xi y Putin ha tenido lugar en el complejo de Diaoyutai, *donde la cúpula del Partido Comunista recibe a sus más distinguidos invitados*. Las imágenes compartidas por medios oficiales muestran a los líderes departiendo a lados enfrentados de una gran mesa, con el rostro descubierto, pero rodeados de asistentes que portan mascarilla.

Putin ha asegurado que « Rusia ve en China a su socio estratégico más importante y a un amigo de ideas afines, y ofrece los lazos como un ejemplo para las relaciones internacionales en el siglo XXI». Xi, por su parte, ha señalado que la cumbre «*inyecta nueva vitalidad en la relación bilateral*» y tampoco escatimó halagos. «China y Rusia se han mantenido fieles a su compromiso permanente y han mantenido sus vínculos en la senda de progreso constante. Ambos lados se han apoyado firmemente a la hora de defender sus intereses fundamentales, lo que ha fortalecido su confianza política».

El de hoy ha supuesto *el primer encuentro personal de Xi con un mandatario extranjero* en casi dos años. El anterior data de marzo de 2020, cuando se reunió con su homólogo pakistaní Arif Alvi. A partir de entonces, todas sus intervenciones en cumbres y eventos internacionales han sido telemáticas.

Esta es una de las consecuencias de la política de tolerancia cero de China, que ha logrado mantener la pandemia a raya gracias, en gran medida, a su aislamiento del resto del mundo. Una estrategia que encuentra en los Juegos Olímpicos de Invierno que han comenzado hoy *una de las mayores pruebas a la fecha*. La cita ha traído a Pekín a varios líderes internacionales, pero ninguno tan cercano como el ruso. Tras la reunión, Xi ha invitado a Putin a cenar, un rato en el que, según el comunicado oficial, «han profundizado en su conversación».









Rusia respalda a China en Taiwán y Pekín le compra 10.000 millones de metros cúbicos de gas natural


Ambos denuncian el papel desestabilizador de EE.UU. y la OTAN en Europa y Asia en plena escalada de tensión



www.abc.es


----------



## arriqui (4 Feb 2022)

Un tiro en el pie


----------



## Debunker (4 Feb 2022)

Organizacion de Cooperación de Sanghai,











SedePekín, ChinaIdiomas oficialesRuso y chinoTipoOrganización económica, política y de socorro mutuo*Secretario general*Rashid OlimovFundación26 de abril de 1996Miembrosmostrar
9 miembros​mostrar
4 observadores​mostrar
6 socios de diálogo​mostrar
5 invitados​mostrar
5 interesados​Sitio websectsc


Socios, 




9 miembros​China
India
Irán
Kazajistá
Kirguistán
Pakistán
Rusia
Tayikistán
Uzbekistán


Para que coño necesita Rusia a EEUU o Europa y nuestro dinero, y con el bitcoin se limpian el culo, si un tío puso el bitcoin en marcha, lo que no podrá hacer un país, a mi me da en a nariz que este bloke prefiere la moneda respaldada por oro como toda la vida y no les hace falta ni $ ni €, creo que EEUU se ha pasado de rosca y lo vamos a pagar muy caro.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Feb 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (25 Feb 2022)

Javier Nart valora cuánto de cerca estamos de la III Guerra Mundial​

• 25 feb 2022

*Periodista Digital*

La crisis entre Ucrania y Rusia mantiene al mundo en vilo por las devastadoras consecuencias de esta crisis. 

El periodista y antiguo corresponsal de guerra, Javier Nart, analiza las claves de este conflicto en ‘La Segunda Dosis’ (Periodista Digital). 

Expone el escritor que nos encontramos ante una guerra en varios niveles. Se trata de una contienda que significa el fin del orden aceptado desde el fin de la II Guerra Mundial, incluso después de la situación de la Guerra Fría. 

Había un orden constituido en el que se sabía dónde estaban los límites, pero esto ha desaparecido, agrega Nart y subraya que Putin “ha pegado una patada al avispero” y en este momento, lo que tenemos es un impacto fundamental en lo que significa hasta ahora la dominación económica Occidental. 

Así pues, el hecho de que Rusia tenga como única alternativa una unión “muy fluctuante” con China, que va a ser el punto fundamental, ya que la debilidad estratégica y demográfica rusa frente a la potencia descomunal de China, especialmente en Siberia, va a significar una alianza extremadamente problemática, explica el periodista. 

Lo cierto es que a las 10 de la mañana de este 25 de febrero de 2022 los rusos consiguieron entrar en la capital ucraniana y los combates arrancaron entonces a pie de calle.

La invasión de Ucrania y la rapidez con la que están evolucionando los hechos dejan en evidencia que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, tiene como fin hacer caer el Gobierno de Volodimir Zelenski.

“La Guerra Fría económica con Rusia, dará como consecuencia una aproximación fundamental a China y un orden económico nuevo, donde la dominación de los sistemas tanto bursátiles como financieros van a establecer en un doble nivel, que es el dominado por China y el dominado por Estados Unidos y Occidente, está en camino una absoluta revolución de lo que hasta ahora ha sido la estabilidad”.

Aunque haya sido inestable -ratifica Nart- no es una guerra en Ucrania, “es el fin radical de el acuerdo de Postdam”, que dio lugar a un mantenimiento tenso de la paz hasta el fin de la Unión Soviética.

Sin embargo, reitera Nart que no se trata de una III Guerra Mundial, “porque el poder disuasorio atómico impide el inicio de cualquier Guerra Mundial”.

“La Guerra Mundial hubiera significado, aunque fuera limitando, el alcance de las armas atómicas, pero limitarse en una guerra no es posible. La OTAN no va a entrar en Ucrania, lo que bajo un punto de vista estratégico es una monstruosidad porque es decirle al adversario lo que no vas a hacer”.

“En Rusia están acostumbrados a apretarse el cinturón, sobre todo si les infundes una inyección oportuna de histeria histórica, es decir, estamos rodeados por el adversario, el adversario con la OTAN va a llegar a nuestras fronteras por lo que tenemos que hacer una acción preventiva para eliminar este riesgo”, concluye.


----------

